
China bans the letter N from the internet as Xi Jinping extends grip on power - vinni2
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/feb/28/china-bans-the-letter-n-internet-xi-jinping-extends-power
======
_Microft
Well, if people can't use "N" to convey that message, they might as well pick
any other letter. Sounds like a lost cause (for the censors).

------
rzzzwilson
They _had_ to put the N back. Makes it hard to refer to the DFL Xi Ji(n)pi(n)g
otherwise.

~~~
tachyoff
I don’t believe Pinyin is particularly popular within China. Might make Wheel
of Fortune tough, though.

------
noah-kun
Exciting to watch China grow.

~~~
ppbutt
In what way?

~~~
noah-kun
Because having only the United States as a super power has limited individual
states' agency to follow their own course. The US does everything in it's
power to force countries to open up their markets and resources to large
multinational corporations. This often results in the poorest folks on earth
having their country's natural resources robbed from beneath them. Having
another large power means more economic systems can take hold.

As for things domestically in China, international groups have found
overwhelming satisfaction and support for the government there.

